# Sheikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al Nahyan



## Qatari (Jun 23, 2004)

We Gulf states need no democracy we are happy like this and we don’t want forigners to interfer with our internal affairs, we don’t want to be another Iraq.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

i used to go to school with loa al thani


----------



## Qatari (Jun 23, 2004)

which school did u go to


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

but dont u think the gulf leaders are corrupt because their monarchs, from democracy atleast the wealth is distributed equally. And yes agreed that west shouldnt interfere. but if should come from within. Look at saudi arabia for example the royal family is so corrupt, and waste money. they spend like 6 million dollars a day on shopping in spain


----------



## Qatari (Jun 23, 2004)

Well even so called democratic nations such as Turkey and Pakistan are corrupt. Examples are Tanso Chiller ex president of Turkey, Banazeer Boto, and Nawaz sharif of Pakistan are filthy thefts sucking money out of their pour people.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

No matter if a country is a democracy or not, there is no leader out there who would pass a chance at getting richer will doing his job!!

I really dont think qatar needs an american style of democracy because there is alot of wealth to go around and a small population. But we do need serious accountablty both on the municipial and political levels.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

how did u guys know so early, about this situation


----------



## M()R()N (Feb 2, 2004)

zuhahmed said:


> why cant they just become a democratic country, why do they have to follow thier old ways to be monarchs, i know that sheikh zayed has done a lot for Uae, but dont u guys think its time that arab world has its first democarcy. I mean islamically speaking democracy is way better then monarchy, even Prophet Muhmmad (pbuh) said, that after him choose a leader amongst u. why cant the arab world follow that.



Well, u must remember , UAE is just over 30 yrs old, give it some time. 
Plus, democracy isnt the answer to everything. Democracy works in certain situations, in others it simply can't


----------

